# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Pytje rreth windowsit dhe linux

## m.fetahu

Julutem sa asht isigurt windowsi (kompjuteri) kur asht i instaluem defrizi.
Dhe kam lexu dikund se linuxit nuk i duhen antivirus per qfar arsye ashten i mbrojtur linuxi ndaj viruseve dhe sa perdoret ne kosov.falemderit

----------


## Force-Intruder

Deep Freeze eshte mjaft i mire per te mbrojtur kompjuter ne nje internet kafe apo te ngjashme.
Efektiv eshte ne fakt. Pas nje restarti... cfaredo ndryshimi ne sistem do te kthehet ne gjendjen fillestare. Perfshi programe te instaluara, faqe qe ke vizituar, skedare te ruajtur, etj etj...

Pra deep freeze i ben nje "foto" pc tende ne momentin e instalimit, dhe cfaredo te ndodhi me pas... do te vazhdoje te te riktheje po ate foto sa here e rindez PC.

Ne fakt eshte nje gje aspak  praktike per nje kompjuter personal per perdorim vetjak. Heret a vone do harrosh ta caktivizosh... dhe nje dite te bukur pasi te kesh shkarkuar dicka, apo punuar dicka... do i japesh restart dhe do te te humbe dicka me vlere.
Shkurt eshte i bezdisshem.


Linux nga ana tjeter eshte nje tjeter lloj sistemi operativ. Ka filluar te perhapet gjithmone e me shume rishtazi, meqenese po behet user friendly se c'ka qene.
Linux eshte shume me i sigurte se windows he per he... per arsyen e thjeshte se ka shume pak viruse per linux, per aryse se arkitetktura e sistemit eshte e tille qe duhen privilegje te caktuara per te ekzekutuar disa komanda te caktuara.... dhe me kryesorja sepse meqenese nuk eshte shume i perhapur... akoma nuk ka lulezuar malware adware apo viruse ne ate fushe.

Une kam linux dhe nuk perdor antivirus ne fakt... nuk eshte nevoja... deri tani. Nr i viruseve per linux eshte i paperfillshem.

Une te rekomandoj ta provosh linux edhe me pas te vendosesh vete... duke qene se eshte falas, i shpejte, se fundmi shuuuuuume i lehte per tu instaluar (sic instalon nje program normal) etj etj... ia vlen ta kesh si alternative bashke me windows.

Une te rekomandoj ta perdoresh linux qofte edhe per te shfletuar internetin sikur asgje tjeter. Te pakten do te jesh i mbrojtur nga viruse etj etj... dhe mund te rrish i qete gjate kohes qe shpenzon ne internet... per pune te tjera mund te punosh pastaj normalisht me windows pa problem. Kjo do te ishte nje zgjidhje e mire per sigurine tende.

----------


## iktuus

_Shpjegimi   qe te ka dhene  postuesi i mesiperm eshte i detajuar  dhe mirinformues. 
Kam mese nje vite qe perdor linux dhe te them te drejten eshte mbreslenes. Gjen punime shume te mira ne sistemet linux.
1)ubuntu
2)slackware
3)backtrack 3
4) open suse
5)fedora
Jane  kryevepra te inxhinieris se informatikes   por do te keshilloja  te  vazhdoje me Knoppix qe nuk ka nevoj te instalohet dhe suporton me shume hardware se askush tjeter. 
Pastaj varet se cfare sigurie kerkon  ti tek sistemi yt. Siguria qendron edhe tek perdoruesi se sa kapacitet dhe njohuri ka. 
_

----------


## m.fetahu

Përshendetje;
Falemderit per pergjigjjen dhe keshillat FORCE-INTRUDER dhe iktuus.

----------

